# What is the best trailerable fishing boat?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd love to have a Freeman 33, but the beam (10' 10") makes it unhandy for towing. What would be your best choice of a towable boat? 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

depends on what kind of fishing you want to do....best boat(s) ive towed is a 18' maverick and a 16' ranger...but i only inshore fish


----------



## ctilton (May 30, 2012)

One I could afford! Outside of that I saw a contender with two of those 350 yam four strokes looked to be 30 feet towed on a triple axle trailer by an F450 last time I was down there.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Contender


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellowfin or Everglades.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Blonde or brunette? Tough question only answered by 'what works for you?'


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Invincible without a doubt. Best offshore CC by far. followed by yellowfin, then your jupiters and contenders. 

If your on a budget, Cant ever beat a cape horn. 31 is a sweet boat and very trailerable.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say a 28 footer or less for the towing issue.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

You can tow any length but beam is the magic number. Beyond 8 and 1/2 feet than, legally, the game changes. You can tow almost anything beyond that with permits and the right tow truck. You can get an annual permit and cheap flags and banners and have at it. Consider how much you want to take on, where you are going to tow the most, how long the trips will be, any hills, mountains,and what kind of ramps you will be using.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you have to tow "it" with may be a good question to ask. Start getting much above 23'-25' foot due to the weight of a boat that size for towing any sort of distance safely you are in 2500(diesel) type pickup territory.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tough question*

what do you want to do with the boat? Assuming you will fish like to locals here most of the time snapper, grouper, kings and cobia. I would sugest a single engine 23 foot brand X i means there are alot of good boats out there and without a price range its hard to say. 23 foot boats are fun relativly cheap to buy and own you can tow them with a standard pick up and they will fit in most driveways. 
P.S. buy a yamaha 4 stroke engine cant go wrong there


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

The best boat to tow is the one that gets me to the fish and back home. To be honest, as long as the truck has enough ass to pull and the trailer is a good match to the boat, I really don't think it matters.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

21 JVX, ULTRA, or DLV skiff. Through my research and the types of fishing to do here and a few hours each way down the coast, it's an awesome catch all. Enough V to make it 15 miles offshore on a good day, play in just about any inshore environment, and shallow enough to navigate Cape San Blas on a low tide. That's the best boat I've found to do most everything in these waters and it can trailer on a single axle trailer without hindering your gas mileage or stopping power with a half ton truck. That's just my opinion on boats, it basically depends on what type of fishing you're in for and what kind of vehicle you have or will have to tow it with.


----------

